# I am the Kyogre and the Groudon



## babaGAReeb (Oct 3, 2014)

Kyogre (Alpha) is the beginning

Groudon (Omega) is the end

when you combine both you get the real Pok'emon God! 

Arceus is just a stupid horse, it aient no God


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 3, 2014)

And who created them


----------



## Alaude (Oct 9, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> Arceus is just a stupid horse, it aient no God



I agree, never liked it.


----------



## lacey (Oct 9, 2014)

#teammewtwo lel


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 9, 2014)

I love Arceus.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 10, 2014)

Lugia is a pretty cool pkmn.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 10, 2014)

Kyrios said:


> I agree, never liked it.



yes arceus is shit, stupidest looking llama ever

so Rayquaza is probably Delta

i wonder where he fits into this

has God ever been called Delta? 

i am the alpha and the omega and ...... also the delta!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 23, 2014)

I herd you was talkin' shit about me behind my back. Looks like its time for a little punishment

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OToVwY0W2X8[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiKWm9PtDBA[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygWGIJ5PSMg[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=by68W_5nUSo[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTCt_JJwx-8[/youtube]











No god has ever been called Delta


----------

